# Hoping for a better MK4 2.0T tune...



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok guys, I know there's quite a few of us MK4 2.0T guys kicking around. The C2 tune is definitely a little bit limited by the injectors to a power limit of 260-280whp. I've talked to a few people who would be very interested in a better tune for our ECU's that would support more fuel and open up the 300whp range for us. 

Jeff at United charges $1500 for a custom tune and if only he was local I would probably cough up the cash and have it done but I wondered if we could maybe get a few people together on the price of the custom tune and physically let Jeff tune a volunteer's car in CT? 

Even if you're not shooting for over 300whp, more fuel would be a really nice safety net if something were to go wrong with your boost control system. Just trying to toss some ideas around and maybe get something going. Post up if this is something you would be interested in.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

740cc Unitronic 1.8T big turbo ECU tune would be my drug of choice if I ever got a build going. 

Wonder how we could get that working with an AEG though, as it's nearly plug and play on the DBWs.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah, or especially being able to run Eurodyne would be great but it's scary to think about what a wiring nightmare that could turn into, and wiring isn't my thing at all so I'd have to pay someone to tackle it for me. Something plug and play would be really ideal. 

Standalone is a good option and there are options for a plug and play ECU but then you have to get it tuned anyway. Plus you lose a lot of the features of a stock ECU. 

The only real way to win this is a better flash tune, unless someone figures out how to do the 1.8T ECU swap on the older cars.


----------



## x3n0x (Aug 31, 2009)

I guess I'm not the only one wishing for a bit of adjustment capability. I would love to have a tuning package for 2.0's, and I am quite frustrated that nobody offers anything unless its for the 1.8. It seems to me that the 2.0 market is quite under-served when it comes to this sort of thing, and working with the stock ECU....


----------



## mk4jetta2.0sc (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah id have to agree ive been slowly piecing together my own turbo kit and have been looking around for a good tune but it seems that the only decent ones are C2 and jeffs but im in college and don't have the best job so $1500 is a little crazy plus i live in wisconsin


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah, I mean the C2 tune (done by Jeff) is quite capable but the scary thing is if you overboost by accident you will run out of fuel even if your bottom end is built to take the power. It feels so sketchy knowing that the only thing between you and melted pistons is a leak-free vacuum hose running to the wastegate. A bit of breathing room with a solid tune for some nice big injectors is badly needed IMO.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

If someone is local to Jeff and wants to get their car upgraded to a bigger tune, please post up and I will personally put some cash towards that so we can get something better for the community. Honesty it would be sweet if we could identify a volunteer Jeff would do a group buy on tuning for maybe $500 per person so with 3 cars signed up we should have enough to pay Jeff for the tuning.

Maybe the problem is that Jeff's tunes are too cheap? I'd definitely pay $500-600 for an off-the-shelf tune for some bigger injectors because we know if it comes from Jeff it's going to be solid.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Bump...


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

i am working on a build right now... once the i am done with the assembly and get the car running (i have a ecu with a "c2" flash on it) i will be looking at getting a tune... if i am not able to find someone locally i might trailer the car to ct or louisville and have it done... either way i'll be happy to share whatever info comes from this


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

Im in NYC and would volunteer for the tune as long its in the $400 range, the only catch is im still building, should be done with piping and intercooler setup this week, all i need atfer that are injectors, bigger MAF flange, and the flash from Jeff.... Which would cost around the same money... I say we gather some people together also... 260-280 Hp range is ok for me, but it is very limited and thats just pushing the injectors i guess.... 300+ shouldnt be a problem....... we just need 2.0T people with ambition :laugh:..... count me in for the group thing ( as soon as im done)


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

Jay-Bee said:


> 740cc Unitronic 1.8T big turbo ECU tune would be my drug of choice if I ever got a build going.
> 
> Wonder how we could get that working with an AEG though, as it's nearly plug and play on the DBWs.



Aren't AEB's cable throttle???


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

use awp 1.8t ecu and eurodyne 830cc tune... i just got a reply from quintin at rai, this is what he used to make 375whp


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Quintin had a DBW 2.0, so that makes things easy for the 1.8T ECU swap. Nobody has done the swap for the DBC cars yet. I wish someone would figure it out so we can copy them. :laugh:

I actually emailed C2 a few days ago and they seemed really interested in working on a new tune for our stock ECU's! I haven't heard back but it seemed positive. Are any of you guys close to C2? They almost made it sound like they didn't need to have a car there but it wasn't totally clear, that's what I'm waiting to hear back on. :thumbup:


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

sorry mine is also dbw... missed that you were looking for dbc tune


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

jetta2289 said:


> Aren't AEB's cable throttle???


I don't know AEBs well, but I believe so, these would be the early Passats and A4s with 1.8Ts (I could be wrong) but it could have been such a short production run that there might not be much for tuning options.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Sigh...


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

I have some AEG stuff, data ported over from my AEB tuning.

415cc, 70mm MAF
630cc, 70mm MAF

630cc, ProMaf jr.


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Holy crap! Emailed..


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

Wait im excited! What exactly does that mean?!?!?


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

Bump for update!


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

... Am i the only one interested in the better tune?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Nope I am dying for one as well. vdubbugman53 has expressed interest too.


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

did jefff say anythin about a 630cc tune?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

someone bring me ~any AEG powered car. (no need for turbo)

Wait for a bit until all the snow melts.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Jefnes3 said:


> someone bring me ~any AEG powered car. (no need for turbo)
> 
> Wait for a bit until all the snow melts.
> 
> -Jeffrey Atwood


I am willing to donate one of my 2 spare ECUs if that is any help.


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

Im willing to take my aeg since im in nyc, but it would have to be like first weekend of march


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Jay-Bee said:


> I am willing to donate one of my 2 spare ECUs if that is any help.



Thanks, I don't need a spare ecu. (have a few already)

The 630 tune is fairly well sussed out, I just need a car to verify a few things.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

!!


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Just bumping this up.


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Jefnes3 said:


> Thanks, I don't need a spare ecu. (have a few already)
> 
> The 630 tune is fairly well sussed out, I just need a car to verify a few things.
> 
> -Jeffrey Atwood


where are you at in ct? could bring up my car and have my buddy drive me h


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

Has anyone taken the car to jeff yet?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Wondering the same thing.:thumbup:


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

I would love to go, but im still working on my dtcs for running rich, not sure if he can use a car thats limping


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Rolands76xx said:


> Has anyone taken the car to jeff yet?


i offered up, and he emailed me saying where his shop was and whatnot...then i emailed to get the specifics of when and where and didnt hear back


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

02vwgolf said:


> i offered up, and he emailed me saying where his shop was and whatnot...then i emailed to get the specifics of when and where and didnt hear back


Sorry, Just been busy. Can you re-send your last email?

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

I would love to wait for 630cc, instead of getting the 440cc tune...but not sure if its operational yet.... Any release date? :\?


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Jefnes3 said:


> Sorry, Just been busy. Can you re-send your last email?
> 
> -Jeffrey Atwood


 Yupp will do


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

install 1.8t ecu and right side engine harness...change cam sensor plug and wire in coil pack plug...buy Maestro 7 Tuning Suite that comes with a Big Turbo base map in 630cc, 830cc, or 1000cc flavors....take to local tuner or just drive. :beer: Smartest $900 i ever spent


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

the_q_jet said:


> install 1.8t ecu and right side engine harness...change cam sensor plug and wire in coil pack plug...buy Maestro 7 Tuning Suite that comes with a Big Turbo base map in 630cc, 830cc, or 1000cc flavors....take to local tuner or just drive. :beer: Smartest $900 i ever spent


 A lot of these guys are DBC AEGs Q. So, our method isn't directly applicable. Oh, and remind me where you got the idea to do that again?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

elRey said:


> A lot of these guys are DBC AEGs Q. So, our method isn't directly applicable. Oh, and remind me where you got the idea to do that again?


 Got it from Mike Z at Uni a year or so ago.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

the_q_jet said:


> Got it from Mike Z at Uni a year or so ago.


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ROLL-CALL!&p=59545256&viewfull=1#post59545256 

I guess you shot him down at first also


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

elRey said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ROLL-CALL!&p=59545256&viewfull=1#post59545256
> 
> I guess you shot him down at first also


 haaaaaa Fuk you got me :laugh: you're the devil. how's your car doin?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

No good for the older cars though.


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

Any good news?


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

the_q_jet said:


> install 1.8t ecu and right side engine harness...change cam sensor plug and wire in coil pack plug...buy Maestro 7 Tuning Suite that comes with a Big Turbo base map in 630cc, 830cc, or 1000cc flavors....take to local tuner or just drive. :beer: Smartest $900 i ever spent


Is it honestly that simple to change those things and we can run the 1.8t ecu's on our aeg 8vt's?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah it's pretty easy on the drive by wire cars. Some of us are stuck with an older DBC setup though. Need good news!


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

wow i was not aware of this, seems like alot better option for getting higher hp outta my aeg. Never really understood how quintin could get the numbers he did but i guess changing over to this plus huge injectors and a big mother****ing turbo will do that


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

02vwgolf said:


> wow i was not aware of this, seems like alot better option for getting higher hp outta my aeg. Never really understood how quintin could get the numbers he did but i guess changing over to this plus huge injectors and a big mother****ing turbo will do that


the housings are big but the wheels are small...the compressor size is equal to a t3/t4 50trim


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

the_q_jet said:


> the housings are big but the wheels are small...the compressor size is equal to a t3/t4 50trim


Whats the benefit of the bigger housing then? flow better or what?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

02vwgolf said:


> Whats the benefit of the bigger housing then? flow better or what?


turbine: flow
compressor: most say nothing much. somewhat better high boost heat efficincy


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

Bump for update if any...


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Any news on this?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Any news?!


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

Wondering if theres any news on this as well? Car feels awesome at 15psi...and im running rich lol... Wanna go moahh!


----------



## 2slowvw (Jun 9, 2006)

Also interested.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

I know its been a while, but did anything become of this?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Nope. My C2-tuned 2.0T blew up 6 weeks later too.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

SMG8vT said:


> Nope. My C2-tuned 2.0T blew up 6 weeks later too.


 :sly: hmmm, as of now, my only tune option for my AEG 20v motor is still my 440cc tune, which severely hurts this motors new potential. 

Guess I'll start emailing people


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

chasem407 said:


> :sly: hmmm, as of now, my only tune option for my AEG 20v motor is still my 440cc tune, which severely hurts this motors new potential.
> 
> Guess I'll start emailing people


 Why not just swap to a 1.8t ecu and harness, that will open your options up massively?

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

02vwgolf said:


> Why not just swap to a 1.8t ecu and harness, that will open your options up massively?
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


 wasnt the cable throttle aspect the issue?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

For pre-2001's, yes. DBC complicates things a lot.


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

chasem407 said:


> wasnt the cable throttle aspect the issue?





SMG8vT said:


> For pre-2001's, yes. DBC complicates things a lot.


 Yes this is true, I am in the process of doing it on my dbw 2.0... sorry for making that assumption, not sure what need s to be done for dbc


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

02vwgolf said:


> Yes this is true, I am in the process of doing it on my dbw 2.0... sorry for making that assumption, not sure what need s to be done for dbc


 I emailed united motorsports for the heck of it, we'll see what he says and how much....here we go again lol


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

chasem407 said:


> I emailed united motorsports for the heck of it, we'll see what he says and how much....here we go again lol


 I talked to Jeff(UM) at waterfest and he said if you can put it together... he will tune it no matter what ecu, but its pricey for the custom tune and you have to get up to his shop in CT


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

I just got off the phone with Chris at c2, I asked him about using the 440cc tune with my 20v head swap, he said it should work fine because the MAF should compensate for the extra airflow. ANYWAYS, I asked about a 630cc tune for the AEG and all he needs is the car with the injectors in it and he'll make the tune. So I entertained the idea and even though I'm in FL, I'll see if I can drive up there when this motor project is complete. It won't be free for me, but I would get a discount off the custom tune price. 

So I'll keep you guys posted, unless someone else is closer to KY and wouldn't mind being the guinea pig.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

elRey said:


> A lot of these guys are DBC AEGs Q. So, our method isn't directly applicable. Oh, and remind me where you got the idea to do that again?


AUDI AEB harness...drive by cable has tunability with Eurodyne Tuning cable....end of story
chip tunes for custom turbo builds on maf only based ECU's is garbage they will never have proper drivability and will never be tunable and never ever make max power.......ask anybody that has tried this approach....FAIL FAIL FAIL


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Salsa GTI said:


> AUDI AEB harness...drive by cable has tunability with Eurodyne Tuning cable....end of story
> chip tunes for custom turbo builds on maf only based ECU's is garbage they will never have proper drivability and will never be tunable and never ever make max power.......ask anybody that has tried this approach....FAIL FAIL FAIL




The 2.0T FSI guys are getting into Eurodyne/Maestro tuning. It's looking really promising.

APR Stage 2 A4 2.0T= 184hp/224tq
Maestro basefile + a few tweaks by RAI = 211hp/249tq

on the exact same hardware, i'm glad I help off on chipping, gonna have some fun next spring.


----------

